# Unable to type without message going to million pages



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

What's going on? When on my Samsung phone, I'm unable to type a reply on the fora without the message splitting into thousand pages long. One part of message is at one point another is at another point?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hmm, I haven't seen this one anywhere else. What browser and what keyboard?

-Mike


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Administrator said:


> Hmm, I haven't seen this one anywhere else. What browser and what keyboard?
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















Google for Samsung's Android and Samsung keyboard. 











I type anying, and withing moments It kicks my down a bunch of pages.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

I saw this in a thread this morning so it must be more than just you @Rob_1

I reported it and mods fixed the post.

It's only been that post I saw like that.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> I saw this in a thread this morning so it must be more than just you @Rob_1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basically, it's like this for me. I have been reduced to wait until I'm at a computer to post.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

JUST for testing sake, could you try Google's own keyboard (gboard)?

-Mike


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Administrator said:


> JUST for testing sake, could you try Google's own keyboard (gboard)?
> 
> -Mike


I installed Google keyboard, and it seems to work. So far no problem.


----------

